# Is there an Eheim dealer locally?



## EggOkay (Feb 27, 2009)

I just did a very stupid thing as I was cleaning my canister. I think I lost a bushing down the sink and now I have a very clanky canister. Are there any eheim parts dealers locally? It's for a 2213, I think eheim part #7433710

Thanks!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

you should take the trap out of your sink and see if its still there...

also it might be a good idea to wash things out in the bathtub, I find it much easier to chase things down before they hit the drain that way. I've saved countless "filter shrimp" (shrimp living in my filters) that way.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Fish gallery, Dallas North Aquarium, etc have eheim parts but I'm not sure what you would have lost. My Eheim canisters have a magnetic impeller as to nearly every aquarium filter. The shaft is usually a ceramic or plastic material, possibly with rubber nubbins on either end that fit into the holder. Then the magnet and a plastic fan blade that isn't fixed directly to the magnet (it can turn maybe 1/4 turn before stopping.) 

On entry to the canister, there is usually a marble to show flow, but I've taken it out of most of my canisters as it gets clogged with debris. 

In the Quiet1One pumps, I've had the ceramic post break and the impeller can vibrate side to side. I've also had the plastic fan part break off of the magnet. (Have had bad luck with those pumps.)

Michael


----------



## EggOkay (Feb 27, 2009)

I think I dropped one of the rubber nubs (bushings that goes to the shaft on the fin side. So it's making some noises. My tank is getting bad and will be worse if I don't get a replacement in soon. Is it ok to run the eheim even if it is noisy?


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

it might be tearing up your impeller and thats the noise you are hearing is the impeller rubbing against the walls. Did you check your U trap on your drain? It usually catches stuff like that, but I mean if you ran a ton of water and stuff its long gone. You should always check, it is able to be taken off by hand.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Speaking of Eheim parts, where is the best place to order/get a new metal impeller shaft? I have broken the ceramic one in my 2217 filter and need to get a new one. 

I put a drain sieve or strainer in my sink drain before washing small parts like that. You can get one at HD or Lowes very inexpensively.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/gro...m_medium=cpc&utm_term=eheim_replacement_parts

there are some parts at thatpetplace. never dealt with them before and I've not compared prices around....


----------



## EggOkay (Feb 27, 2009)

alta678 said:


> Speaking of Eheim parts, where is the best place to order/get a new metal impeller shaft? I have broken the ceramic one in my 2217 filter and need to get a new one.
> 
> I put a drain sieve or strainer in my sink drain before washing small parts like that. You can get one at HD or Lowes very inexpensively.


I believe I saw Fish Gallery having one for the 2215 or 2217 (it might be the same part number). It's ceramic OEM.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Eheim parts are very hit or miss locally. Call either Dallas North or Fish Gallery.
My favorite place to buy parts online is Trilby Aquatics (in Ohio if you can believe it) they ship fast, have virtually everything, and prices are good. http://www.shop.trilbytropicals.com/category.sc?categoryId=37


----------

